# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: افکت شماره های صفحه در jquery

## lonely_programmer

سلام دوستان من زبان javascript رو بلدم و می خواستم بدونم چجوری با jquery شماره صفحه رو نشون بدم با تغییر رنگش  بعد از اینکه صفحه reload میشه ؟؟؟لطفا کسایی که میدونن سریع جواب بدن ممنون میشم.

----------

